# Extinctioners



## Tyranny (Apr 28, 2013)

I read up alot on the comic, and really wish to start a collection, now where can I find them? This is also meant to be a discussion thread to voice your opinions about the series. For instance some of my favorite characters are Phenix, Sue-Chan and Xenif.


----------



## OtisTheDog (Apr 28, 2013)

Just decided to have a lil look and found this! http://indyplanet.com/store/advance...bc9qit60qerniem3&search.x=-1317&search.y=-320 (Not much good, looks like they only have #1 and #17 haha :/)

I'm going to start reading this, it looks awesome! haha

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Tyranny (Apr 28, 2013)

Your welcome! So I suppose the only way to buy these comics is online then?


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 29, 2013)

One thing I know with some comics, when they are out of print they become hard to find.


----------



## satyq (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.shandafantasyarts.org/shop.htm

has Vision #1 and SFA #1-5, 7, 10-14 and Annuals 1-3.  Contact email is shandafa@windstream.net


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 6, 2013)

I actually asked Mr. Howard himself and he says eventually down the road hopefully all the back issues will be re-released in volumes, so since I'm looking for a complete collection I figured I'd just wait till then.


----------

